# OKAY ALL YOU FURRYSUITING HOBBYISTS, LISTEN UP!



## Deo (Nov 14, 2011)

THIS IS MY SEXY SUIT OF MY FURSONA AND IT'S WHO I AM ON THE INSIDE RAWRRR RAWRRR RARR SCREEECH CAW CAW SCREEECH YEEEEEEEAAARRRRAAAARRR






WOOF WOOF MURRR ARROOOO SCARRRRRACHEAAAA SNAARRRRRRL

NOW LETS TALK ABOUT HOW ADORABLE MY FURSUIT IS *whimpers cutely and wriggles like a puppy*


----------



## Captain Howdy (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm...actually a little frightened.


----------



## Fay V (Nov 14, 2011)

what kind of head construction is that anyway? I'm trying to figure out how the mouth works.


----------



## Deo (Nov 14, 2011)

Fay V said:


> what kind of head construction is that anyway? I'm trying to figure out how the mouth works.


Resin base with a plastic hinge.


----------



## Jesie (Nov 14, 2011)

Deo your fursona ate you.


----------



## Deo (Nov 14, 2011)

Jesie said:


> Deo your fursona ate you.


[insert vore joke here]


----------



## Fay V (Nov 14, 2011)

Deo said:


> Resin base with a plastic hinge.


You're bringing it to MFF right? I want a good look at it.


----------



## Deo (Nov 14, 2011)

Fay V said:


> You're bringing it to MFF right? I want a good look at it.


Yes I'll be bringing it to MFF. And I'll also be bringing my angry eyebrows.


----------



## Fay V (Nov 14, 2011)

Deo said:


> Yes I'll be bringing it to MFF. And I'll also be bringing my angry eyebrows.


I'm not sure I could handle the intensity. 
I shall be bringing my disapproving look, which incidently I finally figured out why people kept saying that about the suit.


----------



## Arlo (Nov 14, 2011)

Now I have the song 'Devil Inside' running through my head!


----------



## israfur (Nov 14, 2011)

That person has nice really eyes actually


----------



## Aden (Nov 14, 2011)

Deo said:


> Yes I'll be bringing it to MFF. And I'll also be bringing my angry eyebrows.


----------



## Grae Sparrowkin (Nov 14, 2011)

Ohjeebus..... Grumbly Deo has big canines now.... we're all gonna die!


----------



## morphology (Nov 14, 2011)

Very nice! Kinda reminds me of how Heracles was depicted wearing the pelt of the Nemean Lion:


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 14, 2011)

Deo said:


> THIS IS MY SEXY SUIT OF MY FURSONA AND IT'S WHO I AM ON THE INSIDE RAWRRR RAWRRR RARR SCREEECH CAW CAW SCREEECH YEEEEEEEAAARRRRAAAARRR
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Pleasant laugh* It actually is kind of adorable (because of the eyes). 
Also, is that your hair I see on its shoulders?


----------



## Deo (Nov 14, 2011)

Oh man. This facetious reaction thread lasted longer than the fail-thread it was created to mock. :c



Yeah, that's my hair. And you can see the basement studio of the College of Design where I do most of my living work in the background.
I'm glad that my humor thread is indeed humorous. I am a giant ham, and I ham it up for cameras. (I had a friend take these when I was playing with ideas for my next self-portrait).

Here's another. You've seen angry me, now how about "oh-please-for-fucksake-save-me" me?


----------



## Jesie (Nov 14, 2011)

Magpie should made your mask ANGERYER.
Also, you're going to MFF? Without me?


----------



## Littlerock (Nov 14, 2011)

BAHAHAHA. This is goddamn adorable in the angriest way possible.


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 14, 2011)

Deo said:


> Here's another. You've seen angry me, now how about "oh-please-for-fucksake-save-me" me?



You mean the Deovaacus is capable of feeling fear on the inside? :V

Haha, seriosuly, though, it looks nice. Perhaps a higher angle could make it even better (as in, hammier).


----------



## Deo (Nov 14, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> You mean the Deovaacus is capable of feeling fear on the inside? :V
> 
> Haha, seriosuly, though, it looks nice. Perhaps a higher angle could make it even better (as in, hammier).


Well, I opted instead to do my self portrait of me making a snarly face wearing my buffalo hat (Jashwa calls it the "raeg hat") with a skull on my head and a buckeye seedpod in the eyesocket of the skull. I'm thinking it'll probably be something like 3ft x 3 ft?


----------



## shteev (Nov 14, 2011)

Teh awesomes!


----------



## Grae Sparrowkin (Nov 14, 2011)

Deo said:


> Well, I opted instead to do my self portrait of me making a snarly face wearing my buffalo hat (Jashwa calls it the "raeg hat") with a skull on my head and a buckeye seedpod in the eyesocket of the skull. I'm thinking it'll probably be something like 3ft x 3 ft?




I can see this "raeg hat" please?


----------



## Deo (Nov 14, 2011)

Sparrowkin said:


> I can see this "raeg hat" please?


Uh, it's really not a flattering picture at all. But the point was to be sort of obscenely horrendous, uh maybe grotesque? Something like Ivan Albright's paintings.


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 14, 2011)

Deo said:


> Uh, it's really not a flattering picture at all. But the point was to be sort of obscenely horrendous, uh maybe grotesque? Something like Ivan Albright's paintings.



Is it work safe? I just watched Albright's paintings to get an idea. Not too shocking, really, but definitely grotesque (psychologically and physically). So... any chances of seeing it through other media?


----------



## Deo (Nov 14, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Is it work safe? I just watched Albright's paintings to get an idea. Not too shocking, really, but definitely grotesque (psychologically and physically). So... any chances of seeing it through other media?


It'll be work safe. God knows I'm not going to paint myself naked in the design building. There's a guy who does that, and I respect his cajones, but it's sort of awkward. You walk in and, oh he's naked and painting. And you're alone. At four in the morning. Then he wants to have a conversation. D:
Plus I don't really like the idea of all peers knowing exactly what I look like naked. That's really intimate, and we have a wall of shame where we must post our artwork publicly for everyone to bitch at. I don't think I could take both the flaying of critique and the eyes all over my naked hambeast body at the same time. Like last time (non self-portrait) I remember Prof. Croyle walked by mine, looked at it and said in a saccharine tone, "Oh my. Oh my. That's bad. That's very very bad." *looks at me* "You don't plan on doing this as a career do you?" *walks away without looking at me*


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 14, 2011)

Deo said:


> It'll be work safe. God knows I'm not going to paint myself naked in the design building. There's a guy who does that, and I respect his cajones, but it's sort of awkward. You walk in and, oh he's naked and painting. And you're alone. At four in the morning. Then he wants to have a conversation. D:
> Plus I don't really like the idea of all peers knowing exactly what I look like naked. That's really intimate, and we have a wall of shame where we must post our artwork publicly for everyone to bitch at. I don't think I could take both the flaying of critique and the eyes all over my naked hambeast body at the same time. Like last time (non self-portrait) I remember Prof. Croyle walked by mine, looked at it and said in a saccharine tone, "Oh my. Oh my. That's bad. That's very very bad." *looks at me* "You don't plan on doing this as a career do you?" *walks away without looking at me*



Ehhh... I should've been clearer, sorry ^^;
I did not mean that kind of NSFW, I meant the one that includes things like mutilation and extreme violence. Will it be that "strong"?


----------



## Deo (Nov 14, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Ehhh... I should've been clearer, sorry ^^;
> I did not mean that kind of NSFW, I meant the one that includes things like mutilation and extreme violence. Will it be that "strong"?


Oh no. It's just not going to be pretty or flattering. I may post it, it depends on how it turns out. It's just a simple portrait, I'm not going for macabre or shocking, just off-kilter.


----------



## Fay V (Nov 14, 2011)

Deo said:


> It'll be work safe. God knows I'm not going to paint myself naked in the design building. There's a guy who does that, and I respect his cajones, but it's sort of awkward. You walk in and, oh he's naked and painting. And you're alone. At four in the morning. Then he wants to have a conversation. D:
> Plus I don't really like the idea of all peers knowing exactly what I look like naked. That's really intimate, and we have a wall of shame where we must post our artwork publicly for everyone to bitch at. I don't think I could take both the flaying of critique and the eyes all over my naked hambeast body at the same time. Like last time (non self-portrait) *I remember Prof. Croyle walked by mine, looked at it and said in a saccharine tone, "Oh my. Oh my. That's bad. That's very very bad." *looks at me* "You don't plan on doing this as a career do you?" *walks away without looking at me**


thank god I'm not an artist


----------



## Ames (Nov 14, 2011)

Deo said:


> I remember Prof. Croyle walked by mine, looked at it and said in a saccharine tone, "Oh my. Oh my. That's bad. That's very very bad." *looks at me* "You don't plan on doing this as a career do you?" *walks away without looking at me*



Is this what a lifetime of heavy metal poisoning does to a human soul?


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 14, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I'm not sure I could handle the intensity.
> I shall be bringing my disapproving look, which incidently I finally figured out why people kept saying that about the suit.


 FINALLY!


Aden said:


> [picture here]


Weeaboo



Deo said:


> Well, I opted instead to do my self portrait of me making a snarly face wearing my buffalo hat (Jashwa calls it the "raeg hat") with a skull on my head and a buckeye seedpod in the eyesocket of the skull. I'm thinking it'll probably be something like 3ft x 3 ft?


Viking raeg hat is best hat


----------



## Ley (Nov 14, 2011)

rarrr.


----------



## Aden (Nov 15, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Weeaboo



Everyone likes FLCL


----------



## Fay V (Nov 15, 2011)

FLCL is beyond weeabo. it rises about and just is.


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 15, 2011)

If anything, harem-esque, otaku pandering moe stuff is the new and current weaboo.


----------



## Grae Sparrowkin (Nov 15, 2011)

I grumble at weeaboos.

But still, Deo, if you would show it to us I would love to see it. In my high school AP art class I have managed to see pretty much everything... considering one of the artists had passions for "female abuse" and "depression." Another's was the human body and its beauty behind makeup. There was a ton of nakedness and bodily harm-type art floating through our critique days.

I wouldn't have minded Allie's work (the harm artist) if she weren't such a disgusting person who thought herself the most poor thing in the world because she supposedly was a victim and b'awwwed about it every day like someone should feel sorry for her. Self-harm and anything else she thought would gain her attention were her favorite things. 

I will stop ranting now. hehe

Anyway, I would be interested to see the painting.


----------



## Sar (Nov 15, 2011)

Very nice.
How were the eyes done?


----------



## Jesie (Nov 22, 2011)

SO HOW WAS THE CON BITCHES?


----------



## PapayaShark (Nov 26, 2011)

Your suit is super adorable. Who made it?


----------



## Fay V (Nov 26, 2011)

Holy shit we have another tasmanian devil. No one scare it off!


----------



## PapayaShark (Nov 26, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Holy shit we have another tasmanian devil. No one scare it off!


*runs off*

Nah, Im here to stay.


----------



## Fay V (Nov 26, 2011)

PapayaShark said:


> *runs off*
> 
> Nah, Im here to stay.




Anyway I think the head was made by Magpyebones


----------



## PapayaShark (Nov 26, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Anyway I think the head was made by Magpyebones



Thanks


----------



## Deo (Nov 27, 2011)

JamesB said:


> Is this what a lifetime of heavy metal poisoning does to a human soul?


Wait, he _*had*_ a soul?





And MagpieBones made my suit. 
Sweet Jesus another tasmanian devil. THERE ARE NOW 14.


----------

